# skittles vodka



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I've tried this and it came out awesome, but I just served them straight up in shot form or on the rocks. I'd think they would be a good substitue for anything you'd drink Vodka with (like the Martini idea as was suggested)

As far as beverages to mix them with? I'd think Sprite, 7up, or Gingerale would be the only way. The thought of mixing them with Cola or Fruit Juice puts me off a bit, The Fruitjuice would be CRAZY sweet and Vodka and Cola just doesn't sound right. 

Perhaps you could go Tonic Water or Plain Seltzer, that might be a solid combo. What I would do is make yourself some before hand and set up the Mad Scientist Lab mixing and matching till you find a good combination.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a great idea!! They frozen bottles look great too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymm I thought they looked kinda witchy and they also looked tasty.I ordered some glass bottles to put them in not the ones shown they were a little to pricey.But I did find some sauce bottles.http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=425
HDawesome-they taste good on their own I am going to have to try them.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hollween71, I was thinking the same thing!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah thanks for the link! I want to try that this year!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I like just plain Club Soda with sweet flavored Vodka. Sprite is too sweet for me, and I find Tonic too bitter... but I always have them at parties for guests who like them. 

I agree with HDawsome do some experimenting with all three. 

This is a capital idea ...I am going to have to try it myself this year.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i like vodka any ol way,,, and yes,, i bought the crystal skull just for the bottle, still like my plain ol 13 dollar Smirnoff the best......mmmm vodka.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to get me a crystal skull bottle.
My skittles bottles came in.Now I just need to expermint.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just checked on the crystal skull vodka.looks to be around 50.00 in my area.I am going to buy a bottle and probaly will use it for the skittle's vodka.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah,, its not bad. I put some water with some food coloring in mine when the vodka was gone,, now it sits on my dresser as another skull in the house.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Ooooo...I must try this. Currently I have a batch of Limoncello brewing. 


http://whatscookingamerica.net/Beverage/Limoncello.htm


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I've made this and it's a hit at my parties.....usually because it gets you WASTED. Maybe it's the vodka I used though. It was pretty strong stuff. Red and Purple are of course the best flavors. But if you use other skittles flavors like the tropicals, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks cool, thanks for the "how-to" link! Probably gonna have to try this


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> i like vodka any ol way,,, and yes,, i bought the crystal skull just for the bottle, still like my plain ol 13 dollar Smirnoff the best......mmmm vodka.


A liquor store by me had a promotion with that Crystal Skull Vodka where Dan Ackroyd attended for a "Meet and Great" (he own/makes/is a partner of that brand of Vodka.) So I got one that was autographed.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I made the lime skittles vodka.It looks great and taste good.Strong but limey.


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

okay this will pair great the the jello shots I make yearly for my Halloween party. Thanks for the link. Have the wife picking me up a bottle of crystal head vodka as we I type. Gotta have the bottle....


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Gotta try this one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used the lime in mt dew and it was awesome!!!
I have grape yet to try and lemon.Orange and cherry yet to mix.I was thinking of using sprite for those.
They will be a hit at the party.I used cheap vodka this time and the taste was still great.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks great and who says ya have to wait until Halloween to make it lol!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I will have to give this a try. I have a friend who did this in the past & said it's amazing. Not sure if they mixed it or drank straight.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

We made them for this past weekend. They look awesome. We bought the glass flasks. They'd look even better if we threw them in some dry ice.

As for the taste.... meh, not so good.

We did them all as straight shots. The lemon tasted like pledge. The lime like bathroom cleaner. The grape and cherry were like really crappy cough syrup. The orange was tolerable.... kinda like a dreamsicle that had soaked up some bad freezer odors.

We used a decent vodka, not top shelf. But if you try this, you better think of something to mix them with.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

I read a recipe online that said that you can use fruit-flavored Schnapps (lime, lemon, cherry, etc.) to make "Skittles" shots...


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

The vodka gummy bear/worms tutorial on the bottom of the link you posted looks rather promising as well. Nom nom.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

We started ours last night. I didn't want to make that much so we only 3 ounces of each flavor with 30 skittles each. I wondering if you put them in sprite if it will make it like Sprite Remix. Do you remember those. Oh they were soo good. I am them sitting at home now and will filter them and tast them tonight.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazytrain83 said:


> We made them for this past weekend. They look awesome. We bought the glass flasks. They'd look even better if we threw them in some dry ice.
> 
> As for the taste.... meh, not so good.
> 
> ...


That's odd mine tasted just like the skittles.I just finished the lemon and it tasted yummy alone.the grape was ok there was not as many grape in the bag as the rest.For the rest of the flavors I had close to 90 for the grape under 60 so that may have accounted for the grape not being as good for me.I found I had to strain them 3 times to get all the muck off.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I made some a couple weeks ago. I used Skyy Vodka. 

I noticed that when I first tasted it after a few days it was way too strong. 

But the longer it sat the more it tasted like skittles. I have been drinking it on ice and its good but still pretty sweet. The cherry tastes great with Diet Dr.Pepper 

Oh and I had to go back and strain it several times to get all the muck out as well.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Erebus said:


> We started ours last night. I didn't want to make that much so we only 3 ounces of each flavor with 30 skittles each. I wondering if you put them in sprite if it will make it like Sprite Remix. Do you remember those. Oh they were soo good. I am them sitting at home now and will filter them and tast them tonight.


My lime one looked alot brighter than your but I had close to 90 skittles.But I had 8 oz of vodka.I am not a shot kinda girl so I will have to mix them.From what I have tasted they taste alot better than the flavored vodkas that you can buy.Here are my lemon and cherry


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Terminal_Margaret said:


> I read a recipe online that said that you can use fruit-flavored Schnapps (lime, lemon, cherry, etc.) to make "Skittles" shots...


That sounds good to.


----------

